# I lost my baby at 20wks due to preeclampsia...anyone else?



## xxTracyxx

Hiya,

As the title says, I lost our little angel at Christmas at 20 weeks pregant due to severe preeclampsia/exclampsia. I was just wondering if anyone else had (unfortunately) gone through the same. 
We have our appointment with the specialist in a couple of weeks and have no idea what the future holds for us :sad1:


----------



## daopdesign

Sorry I can't offer any support with the same thing but I just wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss x


----------



## xxTracyxx

daopdesign said:


> Sorry I can't offer any support with the same thing but I just wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss x

Thank you x


----------



## Bride2b

Hi Tracey, just wanted to say I'm so sorry for you loss, my loss wasnt due to pre eclampsia but premature rupture of the membranes at 19 weeks. The future is scary for losses for any reason. Be reassured that the doctors / consultants should be able to answer any questions you have about the condition & future pregnancies. My advice to you at this stage is to write everything down so you can ask. Sorry I wasnt of much help with specifics, maybe the gestational complications thread might have some advice? Good luck & again I'm sorry for what you are going through. If you need any help to get through this you just need to pop on here and ask xx


----------



## dancareoi

xxTracyxx said:


> Hiya,
> 
> As the title says, I lost our little angel at Christmas at 20 weeks pregant due to severe preeclampsia/exclampsia. I was just wondering if anyone else had (unfortunately) gone through the same.
> We have our appointment with the specialist in a couple of weeks and have no idea what the future holds for us :sad1:

Hi, I am very sorry for your loss. You must be devasted. i lost our little angel two weeks ago at 14 weeks gestation, thought i was 17 weeks.

I have 3 healthy children but have had experience of pre eclampsia.

in sept 1999 a friend of ours gave birth to a little girl at 28 weeks due to pre eclampsia. The baby wieghed 1 pound 13 and the friend of ours was very poorly. Luckily both pulled through and were fine. Hers started as a very bad headache.

In November 2002 my sister was approx 32 weeks pregnant with her first (after two MMC) she had a very bad head ache - I told her to contact her midwife which she did and pre eclampsia was diagnosed. They managed to keep her pregnant for next few weeks but baby was delivered 6 weeks early weighing just under 4 pounds - she is now 9 years old.

My sister went on to have another pregnancy in 2007 without any further problems at all.

After our friend had hers she didnt have any more children. If i remember rightly at the time she was told that if she were to get pregnant again with a different partner there was a good chance it could happen again but if it was with the same partner, although the odds were slightly higher it would not necessary happen again.

My sister proved this point. I am sure your doctor will be able to give you medical reasons and hopefully you will go on to have a healtyh pregnancy.

Best of luck.


----------



## kiki04

I dont have experience with pre-eclampsia as my daughters heart had stopped for reasons unknown after having 3 healthy pregnancies :( I am so terribly sorry you had to endure this pain and I just want you to know if you ever need to talk, we will be here :hugs:


----------



## jojo23

so sorry for your loss hun!!! xxx


----------



## xxTracyxx

Thanks for your replies everyone it really means a lot x


----------



## Hellylou

Hi, I'm so sorry for your loss. It is just devestating :hugs:

My loss was down to PPROM at 16 weeks and possible infection, but I was at high risk of preeclampsia due to a kidney condition. As that was one of the main concerns during the pregnancy we did discuss preeclampsia and they did mention about the chances of developing it being less with the same partner. I am sure all your questions will be answered by the specialist at your follow up. Now that I've had the PPROM loss, plus my kidney condition I am going to be doubly high risk this time around, so it's a case of wait and see.

I am going to be starting on low dose aspirin at 13 weeks, which can help prevent what happened from happening again, but also it can help reduce the chance of preeclampsia if started before 16 weeks, from things I have read, so it is certainly something to ask the consultant about at your appointment.

Again, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so deeply sorry for your loss :cry::cry::cry:
I lost my Ava at 20 weeks, her heart just stopped and they are not sure why. 
This is so hard to get through. It is only now 10 months later that I feel stronger and ready to try again. All the women here are amazing and will help you through anything. I feel blessed to be part of them and this forum.
Being here and having others help me has gotten me through this. Nobody understands unless thay have been through it.

XOOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OliveBay

Welcome here Tracy, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm afraid I haven't got experience of pre-eclampsia, but wanted to offer you my condolences and support.

My little boy died when I was 22 weeks along for unknown reasons, detected by a scan when I went to get checked after not feeling any movements for a couple of days. They think there were problems with the umbilical cord as it was over-coiled, but won't say that this definitely caused his death.

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this pain right now but hopefully you'll get some good information when you see the specialist and will be supported well in the future if/ when you decide to try again. Be gentle on yourself at this difficult time and know that we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm so sorry for your loss, I'm also sorry I don't have any experience with eclampsia, I hope you get some good info at your specialist appt. I lost my twins because of pPROM at about 20wks, there was no known reason. I took a list of questions into my appt that I had compiled from research after I got out of hospital and it was good to get some answers about future care etc. He actually thanked me for my questions, so don't be scared to ask anything you need to. I also think the Gestational Complications board may be worth a look too for you. I'm sos orry again and I hope we can help you get through this, it's such an awful thing to happen. xxx


----------



## xxTracyxx

I am so grateful for all your replies and condolences it means a lot.

I am sorry to those of you who have also lost their little babies. You are right that I need to compile a list of questions for when we see the specialist as I know my mind will go blank once we are there. I just hope he gives us good news x


----------



## Melissa123

Im so sorry for your loss. I lost my little boy at 23 weeks due to pre eclampsia. It had also begun at 20 weeks. Im now pregnant again, currently 18 weeks so nearing the time we lost our son. Im on clexane injections and low dose aspirin along with high dose folic acid to avoid pre eclampsia. If you would like to talk or have any questions please feel free to message me x


----------



## Bec C

Hi I am so so sorry for your loss. I truly am :hugs:

On my first I had pre eclampsia. I was in hospital for 6 weeks. If you do decide to try again one day when you are stronger, they will keep such a close eye on you, I am in no doubt of that. 

On my second I had pre eclampsia, but not so badly, you dont have it so bad with the second.

I have just recently lost my third child but not to pre eclampsia but to pprom. Something completely seperate. 

Take care and be gentle with yourself xx


----------

